# Orient Bicycles



## 66TigerCat (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone on the list own one ? 

Jim


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 27, 2010)

I have one pictured here = http://www.oldspokeshome.com/orient-chainless-waltham-manufacturing-co-waltham-mass-1899. Original paint hides beneath a layer of black over paint {ugh !} that I would like to remove.


----------



## happyclark (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a nice straight Mens bike I bought in a barn in N.H. Last year super pumped to find it...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a few posters posted on my site, I'll warn you, don't look unless you have the time there are a lot there.

http://classicbicyclefanatics.com/f...42&t=233&sid=62a975903572973a5254f29934090993


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 28, 2010)

Glen -

That is a pretty rare bike. Is that a Sager chainless ? I've got to get up to your shop soon, I'm dying to see your bikes. Maybe this winter.

Jim


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 28, 2010)

*Orient Chainless*

Hi Jim, Yes a Sager roller gear. Major Taylor raced a similar Orient.
Chow 4 Now, G


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike -

I saw that episode (nice score !) but didn't find a pic of the bike on your website. Will you post pics there soon ? 

Jim


----------

